# 
3   ,     ( 1 .).     ()      ?

 :
   " "    ("  ..    ..")   - ?          :Frown:              ?         ?         ? "    "   "    "?

  .     ,  ...

----------


## NTaL

- .

 1

    ,



.  						.

    :    ,         ,     ,        -      ,        ,  ,                    .

   : 
 Intel Pentium IV  10 000 ( ) .

,    :



___________________________________________________________

- ,  
    ,
       .

.  										      
    :   ,              ,  :

          ,       , ,   ,       ,    ,            :

     : 

 Intel Pentium IV  10 000 ( ) . 
      .

 :

 ,     ,        .

----------


## djuba

,             ,    .  .      .

----------


## NTaL

,    4  ,   .

----------


## djuba

> ,    4  ,   .


 ,       -  .

----------


## NTaL

-  ,            ,           ,           ( 20 000 .)  . ,       ,       ,   ,            .  .  :Smilie:

----------

*NTaL*,  !

   : "    ." (             ).

  : "                 100 %." (    .

   "        100%        .      -        ."

 :Smilie:

----------


## NTaL

> : "                 100 %." (


      ,   -      : ""  "".




> "        100%        .      -        ."


           :
 -           ________(________) ,   ___ .      .     100%  .
_______________
   .

----------

*NTaL*    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## sema

** ,      .    .       ?)))))))))

----------


## sema

> -  ,            ,           ,           ( 20 000 .)  . ,       ,       ,   ,            .  .



   . 1 . 12   ?

----------


## NTaL

,                    .

----------


## sema

? ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## NTaL

:Stick Out Tongue:  ,    .

----------


## sema

*NTaL*,    )))     .

----------

%         . . ,    .

----------


## Vasabi

,      ,       ,    (         )?              .   ,             (   ?). ,   ,    . . 12   .  ,   .       . . .      .       ? 1/3 ?      .

----------


## Vasabi

: 
, ,      "": ,  ,  , , .          .     ,    .  ?

----------

, *sema*,    .12 .1:
_...  () ,           () ,    ,            ,  ..._

   ?       ,         (  ),       (   ),    .

,   , .244 ( **):
_1. ,       ,      .
2.                ( )      ( )._

     :
_    .    ._

     .      .

----------


## sema

** ,       ?

----------


## sema

> %         . . ,    .



..    ?) ( ).

----------

*sema*,  , -  .         .

----------

> ..    ?) ( ).


-      ?)

----------


## z-z-z

(257 ) =)

       ,    ,        .       .

         ... ?    ,      (      ),       .    . 

   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## almira

> ,      ,       ,    (         )?


,     .

 ,       .


  " "...

" - ." ()


   ?

----------


## sema

> -      ?)



 ))     ))))))        ))))

    ...

----------

.    .    ,                .

----------


## sema

** ,  )))                     ))))   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Dinna

,   :Big Grin: 
,   : ""   ,       :Big Grin: .  -   -  -   -    :Big Grin:  
 ,  , *sem*  :Frown:

----------


## NTaL

.

----------


## sema

*NTaL*,   ))))    ))              ))))

----------


## Dima77

> ))))


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E0%E9%ED%E8%EA

----------


## NTaL

.
*sema*,           ,       ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## sema

*NTaL*,       ))))
      .

----------


## NTaL

*sema*       ? 
 -     - .
        - .
         ,         ( 200 )   .      ,   , ,  ..    .      ,     ,             ,    .

----------


## sema

*NTaL*,     ...

----------


## Ladymmc

,   .    ,    .        ?

----------


## sema

)            .

----------

> )            .


 .        ?

----------


## Ladymmc

> )            .


     ,   ?    ,   .

----------


## 777

"" .     50%.    50%  .       (..                  500  )        ?  ?

----------

Sema,    :
   ,   -    
     -      5000,         .     ,  ,  ,   ,    (      ?).           1/3  ,          ?    5000 ?

----------

